# 

## kriszielony

Zostawiłem na zimę bloczki fundamentowe pomalowane cienką warstwą dysperbitu bez ocieplenia, wiosną chciałem pomalować raz jeszcze i ocieplić. Dzisiaj byłem zobaczyć i dysperbit odchodzi w niektórych miejscach płatami, dlaczego ? i co zrobić pomalować na to co zostało czy szczotką oczyścić i na oczyszczoną powierzchnię pomalowac ?

----------


## sibols

A czy mury podczas malowania byly wystarczajaco suche? Nie mowie o zaprawie tylko o tym czy np nie byly malowane po deszczu?

----------


## kriszielony

> A czy mury podczas malowania byly wystarczajaco suche? Nie mowie o zaprawie tylko o tym czy np nie byly malowane po deszczu?


Po deszczu nie były malowane, ale możliwe że padało dwa dni wcześniej ( nie pamiętam dokładnie ) z wierzchu były suche, jasne ale nie wiem czy środku nie były mokre,

----------


## tomek4

> A czy mury podczas malowania byly wystarczajaco suche? Nie mowie o zaprawie tylko o tym czy np nie byly malowane po deszczu?


Przyłącze sie do pytania, bo mam podobny problem tyle, że z IZOBUDEM-WL. Był listopoad 2010 i padało prawie codziennie. 
Z drugiej strony on rozcieńczalny jest wodzie i jeżeli dobrze pamiętam z etykiety schnie przy mokrej nawierzchni po prostu dłużej.
A tu odchodzi płatami...

PS. Sprawdzałem nawet date ważności, ale był produkowany miesiąc wcześniej, a ma 180 dni trwałości.

----------


## ja14

Ja miałem tak samo, jak pomalowałem w okresie nocnych przymrozków. Na wiosnę wszystko zmiotłem szczotką i pomalowałem ponownie. Tym razem skutecznie.

----------


## sibols

Taka informacja widnieje na opakowaniu DYSPERBITU:

"Dysperbit może być nakładany ręcznie lub mechanicznie na *suche, jak i lekko zawilgocone podłoże*. Prace należy wykonywać wyłącznie przy bezdeszczowej pogodzie, w temperaturze min. +10°C. Podłoże należy wstępnie oczyścić z zanieczyszczeń i nadmiaru luźnej posypki oraz dokonać naprawy zniszczonych fragmentów pokrycia w tradycyjny sposób. Przed położeniem warstw zasadniczych podłoże należy zagruntować dysperbitem rozcieńczonym wodą w stosunku 1:1"

A taka na IZOBUDZIE WL:

"Podłoże powinno być *czyste, suche i gładkie*, oczyszczone z tłuszczu, powłok malarskich, nacieków itp. Podłoże betonowe należy uprzednio zagruntować rozcieńczonym preparatem IZOHAN IZOBUD WL, w proporcji 1:1 z wodą. "




> Był listopoad 2010 i padało prawie codziennie.


U Ciebie *tomek4* byc moze te czeste opady wlasnie byly powodem ze izolacja odchodzi.

Natomiast przy dysperbicie zawilgocenie nie powinno robic problemu (wedle informacji na opakowaniu)  Moze nie zostalo odpowiednio zagruntowane?

----------


## kriszielony

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z działem technicznym producenta dysperbitu, otóż powodem odchodzenia jest wilgoć która zgromadziła się w bloczkach przed malowanie. Zgadza się, że maluje się rozrabiając z wodą ale jeżeli w bloczkach jest duża wilgotność to później musi wyjść przed dysperbit co powoduje odchodzenie, całe szczęście, że nie maiłem styropianu bo też by odszedł powiedzieli. Generalnie zalecili oczyszczenie i pomalowanie raz jeszcze w miejscach których odszedł.

----------


## Lisek_77

No ale dysperbit to nie izolacja tylko zwykły grunt, więc o co chodzi?

----------


## bladyy78

Dysperbit przez to odchodzi że podłoże nie było nim malowane tak jak zaleca producent, czyli pierwsza warstwa nie była warstwą rozcieńczona 1:1.  Pierwsza warstwa po prostu była za gruba.

----------


## grzechu33

Użyjcie Siplast Primer i papa podkładowa najlepszy środek na beton wszystko co wodne odejdzie
http://www.siplastprimer.pl/

----------


## alebaba

Na wilgotne powierzchnie niestety są zupełnie inne środki i Silplast Primer niestety do nich nie należy , a papa na boku fundamentu nigdy nie da jego szczelności . Radzą tu sami fachowcy jak widzę tylko żaden z nich jeszcze do końca nie postawił domu , a już popełnił tyle błędów że mógł by pół świata obdzielić . Używacie środków które owszem może są na rynku , ale że technologicznie są z przed potopu to insza inszość . Świat idzie z postępem i nie można ciągle wracać do dziegciu , a przecież tym są preparaty smołowe i inne ropopochodne . Macie dwudziesty pierwszy wiek , a budujecie w technologiach średniowiecza , mówicie o zdrowych energooszczędnych domach , a budujecie domy pasywne . I Wy chcecie mówić o Waszych nowoczesnych , ekologicznych , zdrowych domach ? Życzę powodzenia - pozdro

----------


## netcom

> Na wilgotne powierzchnie niestety są zupełnie inne środki


To co byś polecił?

----------


## Pawel78

> Na wilgotne powierzchnie niestety są zupełnie inne środki i Silplast Primer niestety do nich nie należy , a papa na boku fundamentu nigdy nie da jego szczelności . Radzą tu sami fachowcy jak widzę tylko żaden z nich jeszcze do końca nie postawił domu , a już popełnił tyle błędów że mógł by pół świata obdzielić . Używacie środków które owszem może są na rynku , ale że technologicznie są z przed potopu to insza inszość . Świat idzie z postępem i nie można ciągle wracać do dziegciu , a przecież tym są preparaty smołowe i inne ropopochodne . Macie dwudziesty pierwszy wiek , a budujecie w technologiach średniowiecza , mówicie o zdrowych energooszczędnych domach , a budujecie domy pasywne . I Wy chcecie mówić o Waszych nowoczesnych , ekologicznych , zdrowych domach ? Życzę powodzenia - pozdro


Skoro tak fantastycznie się znasz to zaproponuj środek na wilgotne fundamenty. Jeśli chodzi o dysperbit jest dobrą i tanią  hydroizolacją a nie gruntem!

----------


## Lisek_77

to przeczytaj na ulotce przeznaczenie: gruntowanie powierzchni betonowych.
Dobra izolacja to szlamy bitumiczne, dysperbit to syrena.

----------


## fenix2

> Macie dwudziesty pierwszy wiek , a budujecie w technologiach średniowiecza , mówicie o zdrowych energooszczędnych domach , a budujecie domy pasywne . I Wy chcecie mówić o Waszych nowoczesnych , ekologicznych , zdrowych domach ? Życzę powodzenia - pozdro


To podziel się i napisz jaki wybudować dom zdrowy i ekologiczny.

----------


## kapusta

dołączę sie do zdania liska 77 - dysperbit to erzatz
nie ma lepszej izolacji jak bitumiczna -dysperbit został prawdopodobnie stworzony dla wygody wykonawców

----------


## Michał Ch.

Witam wszystkich.
A co sądzicie o takim preparacie - SOPRAMUR? SOPRAMUR jest jednokomponentową, asfaltową emulsją anionową przeznaczoną do wykonywania izolacji przeciwwilgociowych konstrukcji betonowych, murowanych, drewnianych, metalowych. Czy ktoś tym malował fundamenty?

----------


## fenix2

Dysperbit to syf.  :smile:

----------


## yavol

więc z czego zrobić izolację pionową?

----------


## Aedifico

> więc z czego zrobić izolację pionową?


MAXBIT SKW, Izohan WL

----------


## Uschti

"[...], dysperbit to syrena." - że taki urodziwy? czy co miał Pan na myśli?

bo mam zrobioną, od zewnętrznej strony, iniekcje krystaliczna na ścianie w piwnicy, po zakończonych robotach nagle zaczęło mi zalewać piwnice, co nigdy wcześniej nie miało miejsca! Po kilku zalaniach, wykonawca postanowił że pomaluje ścianę od wewnątrz dysperbitem i sprawa będzie załatwiona - bo ponoć od zewnątrz wszystko jest zrobione super. A to cholerstwo (dysperbit) odpada od ściany, woda nadal się dostaje do środka, a według wykonawcy wszystko jest OK. Czy ktoś ma może jakąś radę co teraz z tym zrobić?

----------


## Andrzej733

Zajmuję się iniekcjami również .więc pewnie przyczynę znam.

Jak robi się iniekcję nawierca się ścianę do głębokośc...i -5 cm od zewnetyrznej strony..tak mniej więcej ). Potem te otwory należy wypełnić zaprawą uszczelniająca, po zrobieniu iniekcji należy zabezieczyć ścianę izolacją pionową. podejżewam że te otwory nie zostały zasklepione dobrze i poprostu woda się nimi wlewa, a ,a ta grubosć5 cm jest za mała aby przesiaków nie było (materiał porowaty i za mało środka iniekcyjnego..może). Jeżeli od wewnątrz nie widać  konkretnych ognisk przecieków to być może przed iniekcją ziemia w koło była zwarta..glina np. a teraz wykop jest zasypany jakimś przepuszczalnym gruntem plus źle dobrana ilość iniektu.
Od wewnątrz jeżeli już izolować to preparatami odpornymi na ujemne parcie wody...bitumy takimi nie są (niekiedy w minimalnym stopniu), tutaj potrzeba mineralnej zaprawy uszczelniającej.
Niebezpieczeństwo jest takie że jeżeli woda dostała się do otworów iniekcyjnych i jakimś cudem zamarzła to wtedy już wina po stronie inwestora również.

----------


## Uschti

do Andrzej733:

Dom ma osiemdziesiąt lat. Jakie materiały wtedy były używane do budowy takie były, ale nic nie było przy nim robione od kiedy go postawiono i wody w piwnicy nie było. Siedem lat temu dostał mi się ten domek w spadku, to myślę zrobię izolacje piwnicy na początek i będę się sukcesywnie przerabiać do wyższych kondygnacji. Izolację zrobili cztery lata temu i się od tego czasu z nimi chandryczę. Tak jak mówię, zrobili jakoby iniekcję - robili od zewnątrz i się na długości ok. 1m {wymsknęło} wiertło i przebili się na wylot przez ścianę, cały środek wylądował wewnątrz, ale to niby nic nie szkodzi. Podobno mam zrobioną fasetę, ale nie mam jej zrobionej, ale mam, ale nie przy ławie tylko gdzieś na ścianie... więc już nie wiem czy jest czy nie ma, ale podobno jest nieważna. Ścianę od zewnątrz pociaprali niby masą bitumiczną na wysokość ok. 50/60cm od ławy (chociaż ostatni news jest taki że do ławy się nie dokopali, bo by mi się podobno dom zawalił). Na to rozwinęli folie kubełkową i git malina. A jak zaczęło przeciekać, to oni to zrobią po swojemu i tak jak we wcześniejszym poście napisane - zaczęli ciaprać od wewnątrz dysperbitem. Dziadostwo miejscami poodpadało i tam gdzie odpadło po deszczu widać wyraźne strużki wody, ale to znowu jakoby według wykonawcy niemożliwe i to ja mam urojenia, a mam to na zdjęciach. 
Więc jak to wreszcie jest - robiąc izolację trzeba się dokopywać do ław czy mi się chałpka zawali? 




> Niebezpieczeństwo jest takie że jeżeli woda dostała się do otworów iniekcyjnych i jakimś cudem zamarzła to wtedy już wina po stronie inwestora również.


A dlaczego to ma być moja wina? Co ja za to mogę?

----------


## Andrzej733

No wina niestety po stronie wykonawcy, niedokładnie to zrobili, nie wiem jaki materiał tam był cegły? beton?  Iniekcja słuzy do odtworzenia izolacji poziomej, mozna niby robić z niej mur nieprzesiakliwy, ale to wychodzi tylko wtedy jak masz mur zwarty np. z betonu . Jak masz w murze jakieś kieszenie, niepełne fugi to właściwie nie jest mozliwe zrobienie iniekcji poprawnie.
Czy do ławy trzeba się dokopać to nie wiem bo nie widziałem jak to wyglada z poziomami. Raczej ławy tam nie masz, bo wtedy ław  mało robiono. Faseta to jest wyoblenie, uszczelnienie miejsca ława ściana , nie jest to izolacja. Jeżeli nie dokopali się do ławy a poziom podłogi w piwnicy masz niżej niż się dokopali to nie mogli zrobić fasety i woda spływa po izolacji zewnetrznej i wcieka pod nią do środka, jeżeli przeciągneli izolację niżej od poziomu podłogi to nie musi tak być. Jakie są poziomy wód gruntowych? niżej od podłogi w piwnicy? Jak niżej to problemem są wody opadowe..
Tutaj każde rozpatrywanie tego doprowadza do odkopania ponownie, sprawdzenia jaka woda dostaje się do piwnicy..opadowa czy gruntowa, i wtedy decyzja, Jak w odkopanym fundamencie znajdziesz chociaż jeden błąd to oznacza że jest ich więcej.
Folia kubełkowa to nie izolacja.

----------


## wanker

dysperbit zwasze odchodzi , taka jego "zaleta"  :cool:

----------


## Gregory222

Proponuję sprawdzić zastosowanie masy z hydrostopem szpachlowanie i malowanie od środka na oczyszconą scianę powinnozdać egzamin .

----------


## hokejgk1

Każdy tylko syf syf syf, a ciekawe jak u sibie zrobiliście izolacje bitumem na rozpuszczalniku i izolacje termiczną ściany fund.... ???

----------


## rosomakx4

Ja mam nieco inny, większy problem
Niestety ale kiero budowy- do czego doszedłem po czasie, nie miał pojęcia co robi i po wylaniu fundamentów zdecydował że jednak zamiast kanału w garażu  będzie pod nim piwnica. No i wygląda to tak pierw były wylane fundamenty, potem wykopany dół pod piwnice i wewnętrznie uszczelnione podwójnie folią budowlaną 0,6 mm co guzik daje, całość wylana z betonu B25W8 , czyli jakiś tam wodoszczelny, ale woda podchodzi z podłogi, i miejscami z połączenia fundamentu z " niecką piwnicy" 

I teraz mam pytanie, czy wyłożenie na osuszonej podłodze papy termozgrzewalnej, z zawinięciem ok 20 cm na ściany + wylanie jakieś 7-8 cm betonu coś pomoże ? Coś napewno, ale pewnie macie jakieś doświadczenie i możecie mi coś nie coś rozjaśnić
Otwory gdzie woda mi się sączy można rozwiercić * na jaką głębokość ) i zapodać srodka SikaMur - InjectoCream ew coś innego?
Czytałem o środkach prepratach odpornych na ujemne parcie, jakie to konkretnie preparaty ? czy spełniają swoją funcje 

W zasadzie nie sądze żebym mógł pozbyć się wody zupełnie, ale chciałbym ograniczyć to o co mam o 90%
Z góry dziękuję za porady

----------


## fenix2

Jeżeli nie ma ciągłości izolacji już niewiele da się zrobić. 
Jeżeli woda sączy się od podłogi możesz wyłożyć to papą termozgrzewalną tak jak napisałeś. Ale jeżeli poziom wody się podniesie to i tak może być problem poza tym ściany będą cały czas wilgotne. Jezeli jest tak mozliwośc można by odkopać ściany od zewnątrz i zrobić jakąś konkretną izolacje przeciw-wodną.

----------


## Andrzej733

nie widzę tego to trudno ocenić.

Widoczne przecieki odkuwasz po kilka cm i zalepiasz je cementem szybkowiążącym np.CX5, następnie jak zatamujesz wycieki wody na styku ściana podłoga robisz fasetę z CX5 , na fasetę i ścianę i posadzkę nakładasz najpierw...jako podkład jeden raz warstwa CR65 potem po wyschnięciu warstwa CR166 (na fasecie zakładasz siatkę, jeżeli nie jest to jednorodne połączenie..
Iniekcje robisz wtedy jeżeli masz całościowe na całej powierzchni podciaganie wody, ale i tak po iniekcji musisz zrobić to co napisałem.
Każda izolacja mineralna wykonuje się podobnie więc materiał możesz zmienic.
Papę termozgrzewalna jako izolację typu ciężkiego możesz zastosować tak jak piszesz z warstwą dociskową,ale co byś nie robił to izolacji mineralnej nie przebijesz

----------


## rosomakx4

> nie widzę tego to trudno ocenić


rozumię że to nie łatwo "chwycić", starałem się jak najlepiej to wytłumaczyć




> ale co byś nie robił to izolacji mineralnej nie przebijesz


Mam rozumieć że zaślepienie otworków w ścianach  którymi sączy się woda, oraz zrobienie fasetu z tych preparatów będzie lepsze niżeli warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej i ponowna wylewka? a może lepiej zrobić to wszystko co pisałeś bez cr166  a na to papa i wylewka  i w ten sposób pozbyć się podciągania od dołu ?
Ew może przed papą zastosować jakiś środek ?
Czy tak to będzie działało ?

----------


## dozrc

> Czytałem o środkach prepratach odpornych na ujemne parcie, jakie to konkretnie preparaty ? czy spełniają swoją funcje


Jest tego sporo: Aquafin, Saniment etc. Spełniają swoje zadanie ale imho warto je łączyć z izolację typu ciężkiego (nie musi być to papa, są maty bitumiczne (jeśli jesteś w stanie doprowadzić do suchego podłoża). Robi to się tak, że kopiesz zagłębienie z którego pompujesz wodę i osuszasz sobie podłoże. Na koniec otwór tamujesz specjalnym cementem. Chyba, że ma ktoś kasę to genialne jest Grace Preprufe, na to docisk z betonu i nie ma prawa woda podejść. Potem już tylko kosmetycznie faseta lub taśma i szlam typu "diszlema".

----------


## rosomakx4

> Potem już tylko kosmetycznie faseta lub taśma i szlam typu "diszlema".


Taśma taka jak w na rogach w łazience? 
Nie kumam co to szlam typy diszlema, możesz jaśniej ?

----------


## dozrc

To są zamykające szlamy cementowe w zależności od potrzeb 1K sztywne lub elastyczne lub 2K elastyczne. Dobre jakościowo od 3 do 30 zł/kg w zależności od zastosowań. Za każdym razem polecam przejrzeć karty techniczne gdy niezbędna jest odporność na parcie negatywne. Mam na myśli taśmy takie jak ASO-Dichtband czy Pecitape. W zależności od zastosowań różnych szerokości, z wkładkami neoprenowymi i bez.

----------


## rosomakx4

Możesz wrzucić jakiś link z danymi tych produktów?
Gdzie to można kupić w miare rozsądnie cenowo?

----------


## dozrc

Strona producenta: http://www.basf-cc.pl produkty wyskoczą ci z wyszukiwarki: Saniment DS, Seccoral (1K i 2K). Mają też nowy produkt Barraseal CS w bardzo przyzwoitej cenie. O ceny zapytaj tu: [email protected]

----------


## rosomakx4

Przypadkiem, będąc w składzie budowlanym zapytałem o środki odporne na parcie negatywne i polecono i kerakoll osmocem
Cenowo nie wypada najgorzej, jakaś opinia na temat tego środka ?

----------


## dozrc

Nie lubię kerakola bo są nierzetelni w kartach technicznych. Jest wzmianka o odporności na parcie, ale nie ma info czy pozytywne czy negatywne, a to różnica. Jaka jest cena tego karakola?

----------


## rosomakx4

> Nie lubię kerakola bo są nierzetelni w kartach technicznych. Jest wzmianka o odporności na parcie, ale nie ma info czy pozytywne czy negatywne, a to różnica. Jaka jest cena tego karakola?




W składzie pytałem o środki odporne na parcie nagatywne , cena ok 80 zł za opakowanie coś koło 20 kg

----------


## dozrc

No to ok, ceny "poważnych" sztywnych szlamów powinny zaczynać się od ok. 3zł netto za 1kg, czyli od ok. 10zł za materiał na m2 można mieć całkiem dobrą izolację.
Pamiętaj jednak, że wszelkie uszczelnienia od strony negatywnej w kartach technicznych opisywane są sprytnie jako dodatkowa izolacja, zatem warto ję łączyć czy to z izolacją ciężką w przypadku posadzki czy też pionową od strony gruntu.

----------


## rosomakx4

Cena do przyjęcia, muszę się uporać z tą cholerną wodą a niczego więcej nie zrobię już z zewnątrz 
Jeśli mogę spytać czy dobrze główkuję
z racji że mam nierówną podłogę chcę w pierwszej kolejności zrobić fasetę, potem wylać z 2 cm rzadkiej zaprawy żeby wyrównać powierzchnie, na to po wyschnięciu papa i wywinąć ją ok 20 cm na ściany i ok 5-6 cm betonu, na ścianach (betonowych) miejscami mam przecieki, więc te miejsca rozkuć, szybkowiążący beton wodoszcz. typu CX55  i ew po całości ściany nałożyć dajmy na to ten kerakoll osmocem 
I tylko kwestia czy lepiej zamiast papy ten środek plus coś takiego jak robimy w łazienkach i kafelki czy lepiej sprawdzi się papa ?
Ew czy do tej warstwy 2 cm dodać jakiegoś środka który by już wstępnie wode powstrzymywał ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Cena do przyjęcia, muszę się uporać z tą cholerną wodą a niczego więcej nie zrobię już z zewnątrz 
> Jeśli mogę spytać czy dobrze główkuję
> z racji że mam nierówną podłogę chcę w pierwszej kolejności zrobić fasetę, potem wylać z 2 cm rzadkiej zaprawy żeby wyrównać powierzchnie, na to po wyschnięciu papa i wywinąć ją ok 20 cm na ściany i ok 5-6 cm betonu, na ścianach (betonowych) miejscami mam przecieki, więc te miejsca rozkuć, szybkowiążący beton wodoszcz. typu CX55  i ew po całości ściany nałożyć dajmy na to ten kerakoll osmocem 
> I tylko kwestia czy lepiej zamiast papy ten środek plus coś takiego jak robimy w łazienkach i kafelki czy lepiej sprawdzi się papa ?
> Ew czy do tej warstwy 2 cm dodać jakiegoś środka który by już wstępnie wode powstrzymywał ?


Zaprawa tamponazowa: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/3
Izolacja: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/1
Opcjonalnie jeszcze na wierch: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/2

----------


## rojan-58

Ja robiłem coś z izolacją kiedyś bo dom ma 15 lat i w piwnicy na łączeniu posadzki ze ścianą ,po ulewnych deszczach woda im się wylewała piwnica zagłębiona na 2 mb.posadzka była sucha bo dobra izolacja chyba poprawnie wykonana lecz nie na połączeniu ze ścianą.Wybrałem specjalną masę z katalogu BOTAZIT wykonując rowek w tym miejscu i smarowałem ze 3 warstwy ,po problemie ludzie zadowoleni bo to było w 2012 r.Ja zawsze patrzę na jakość produktu nie że coś tanio zrobię lub kupię pzdr.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja robiłem coś z izolacją kiedyś bo dom ma 15 lat i w piwnicy na łączeniu posadzki ze ścianą ,po ulewnych deszczach woda im się wylewała piwnica zagłębiona na 2 mb.posadzka była sucha bo dobra izolacja chyba poprawnie wykonana lecz nie na połączeniu ze ścianą.Wybrałem specjalną masę z katalogu BOTAZIT wykonując rowek w tym miejscu i smarowałem ze 3 warstwy ,po problemie ludzie zadowoleni bo to było w 2012 r.Ja zawsze patrzę na jakość produktu nie że coś tanio zrobię lub kupię pzdr.


Tu nikt nie mowi o tanich rozwiazaniach  :smile:  
a tak btw rojan-58 ile kosztuje litr tego iniektu z izomuru? 
W duzych opakowaniach? Konfekcjonuja to tez w beczkli 200L/ kontenery 1000L?

----------


## rojan-58

zależy ile kosztuje bo jak producent sprzedaje do sieci swoich hurtowni to są ceny uzależnine od ilości .Ja do wykonawstwa  mam cenę za 30zł za 1 litr dla klijenta.Opakowania są 1 litr,2 ltr,5 litr,10 litr,20 litr,30 i inne ale firma wysyłać może tylko do 10 litrowych bo tu chodzi o przepisy .Najlepiej jest w 5 litrowych ja zawsze mam dostawę kurierem w 5 litr.bo dobrze jest przemieszczać i lżej.

----------


## fighter1983

cos sie kupy nie trzyma w tym co piszesz...
30zl netto/litr przy zuzyciu w granicach 10L albo i wiecej na mb odtworzenia przepony dawaloby ... 300zl netto koszt materialu?
Dlaczego nie wysylaja w wiekszych opakowaniach? ADR?
Mnie male opakowania nie interesuja szczerze mowiac... 200L i wiecej, bo wtedy wychodzi taniej
Trzeba bedzie to wyprobowac gdzies

----------


## rojan-58

Ja pisałem że litr płynu kosztuje 30 zł/litr,a teraz piszę ile trzeba zużycia np.do izolacji pionowej  potrzeba 10 litr na 1 m.kw.powierzchni ściany to wtedy wychodzi 300 zł/1m.kw.a do izolacji poziomej ,np ściana grubości 0.50cm to na jeden mb.5litrów izomuru,jak ma gr.0.40 to 4 litry.Można zamawiiać większe opakowania wiadomo ,że będzie taniej,ale to wtedy brać bezpośrednio od producenta to najtaniej,choć nie wiem ja mam inne upusty,może hurtownie mają jakąś tam cenę a ja mogę mieć w tym momencie taniej,to są lata mojej współpracy z producentem.Kiedyś sam woziłem jako dystrybutor i zopatrywałem duże hurtownie z dawnego woj,zielonogórskie,gorzowskie,poznańskie,szczeci  ńskie,koszalińskie.Wiem że chodzi o ADR,ale przewoźnicy niektórzy posiadają stosowne papiery,to jest wkońcu spirytus prawda.

----------


## rosomakx4

> Zaprawa tamponazowa: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/3
>  Izolacja: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/1
>  Opcjonalnie jeszcze na wierch: http://www.nomosbud.pl/xypex/produkty/2


XYPEX CONCENTRATE - rozumię że jest to środek odporny na parcie negatywne, i używam go od wnętrza ?
Gdzie to można kupić i w jakiej cenie?

BOTAZIT  jest do użytku zewnętrznego, a ja potrzebuję do użytku wewnętrznego

----------


## rojan-58

Proszę wyszukać materiały budowlane BOTAMENT tam są różne rozwiązania BOTAZITU odnośnie izolacji budowli od wewnątrz też można stosować.Kupić można w polsce patrz przedstawiciel handlowy ja mam swojego środa wlkp.

----------


## dozrc

rosomakx4 napisz mi jaka jest powierzchnia podsiąkającej posadzki, czy bardziej nachodzi ścianami czy dołem, w jakim tempie nachodzi woda, jaki będzie jej max poziom jeśli nie pompujesz itd. Napiszę ci wtedy jak ja bym to wykonał.

Cena tego izomuru jest z czapki, niby PL producent a taka cena. Używam iniektów Schomburga - Aquafin F gdzie katalogowo jest ok 10zł/kg przy zużyciu 15-17kg/m2 przekroju muru.

----------


## fighter1983

*rosomakx4* Xypex nie ma rozgraniczenia na uzytek zewnetrzny/wewnetrzny. On sam w sobie nie stanowi powloki izolujacej. Zwiazki chemiczne zawarte w nim wnikaja w beton i tworza krysztaly w porach i kapilarach betonu, zatem zmieniaja jego wlasciwosci. Krystalizujac tworza wypelnienie w wolnych przestrzeniach zamykajac beton dla wody. To powoduje ze tez nie mowimy o negatywnym i pozytywnym parciu wody. Eliminuje sie tym samym problem przyczepnosci do podloza. 
Zatem jest to zupelnie inne rozwiazanie niz izolacje powlokowe: izolacja powlokowa aby byla odporna na negatywne parcie wody musi charakteryzowac sie wysoka przyczepnoscia mechaniczna do podloza. 
Xypex z racji wnikniecia w podloze dziala tym samym na innej zasadzie.
Gdzie to mozna kupic:w 70 krajach na swiecie, jeden jedyny dystrybutor w PL - linki zreszta do nich masz: Nomos-Bud Warszawa w dziale kontakt: Adam Durka [email protected] tel: 603716600
Znam ich rozwiazania z kilku warszawskich inwestycji, swego czasu nawet z nich korzystalismy na ktorejs budowie. 
Obecenie moje dobre relacje biznesowe z Nomosem spowodowaly, ze zaczynam z nimi wspolprace jako partner na etapie projektowania w tunelach, stacjach metra oraz stosowania na coraz to szerszym rynku, w tym na malych budowach, budownictwo jednorodzinne.
W nadchodzacym tygodniu ich produkty trafia na moja strone jako alternatywa dla dotychczasowych rozwiazan hydroizolacyjnych

Natomiast co do produktów Botazit - Botament - nie do konca jest tak jak mowisz: 
- bitumy rzeczywiscie uzytek zewnetrzny, ale sa produkty szlamowe - powlokowe do stosowania od wewnatrz: MD28 chociazby.

----------


## fighter1983

> rosomakx4 napisz mi jaka jest powierzchnia podsiąkającej posadzki, czy bardziej nachodzi ścianami czy dołem, w jakim tempie nachodzi woda, jaki będzie jej max poziom jeśli nie pompujesz itd. Napiszę ci wtedy jak ja bym to wykonał.
> 
> Cena tego izomuru jest z czapki, niby PL producent a taka cena. Używam iniektów Schomburga - Aquafin F gdzie katalogowo jest ok 10zł/kg przy zużyciu 15-17kg/m2 przekroju muru.


Popieram, cena z czapki zupelnie, nie zwiazana z tym co mamy na rynku.
Zaintereseuje sie w tygodniu tymi materialami.
Obawiam sie jednak ze przy tylu niejasnosciach nie zaryzykuje, chociaz wyprobowac mozna. 
*dom-zrb* zapraszam do wspolpracy odezwij sie na prv

----------


## rosomakx4

> dom-zrb
> 
> 
>  rosomakx4 napisz mi jaka jest powierzchnia podsiąkającej posadzki, czy bardziej nachodzi ścianami czy dołem, w jakim tempie nachodzi woda, jaki będzie jej max poziom jeśli nie pompujesz itd. Napiszę ci wtedy jak ja bym to wykonał.


Powierzchnia piwnicy ok 30m2, ale zaczne od początku
W tej chwili wygląda to tak że we wtorek zakopuję zbiornik w którym zamierzam magazynować wodę z opadów, tym samym spora jej część zniknie z okolic piwnicy, dach ma  297 m2,
Do tej pory woda leciała prosto w drenaż który ma odejście tylko do studni chłonnej, jakieś 2 kubiki po większych opadach, roztopach wode moge pompować 2-3 razy dziennie,
Przy "małej powodzi" na dworze woda wlewa się w paru miejscach przez łączenie fundamentu ze ścianą z litego betonu B25W8 , i w jednym rogu prawie cały czas, ten róg zamierzam odkuć od środka i zabezpieczyć np cx55 i zobacze czy uda się odkopać to we wtorek i zabezpieczyć od zewnątrz.
Natomiast sama woda prawdopodobnie podchodzi w większości z podłogi, i troche ze ścian, w tej chwili bez pompowania od ok miesiąca mam jakieś 5-10 cm wody  na ok 25m2 

Mój plan
Zbiornik + odkopanie najgorszego rogu celem izolacji zewnętrznej
odkucie tego rogu i użycie czegoś jak CX55
z racji na to że beton na podłodze jest bardzo nierówny chciałbym to czymś wstępnie wyrównać 
Na to albo papa albo coś mineralnego, pytanie co , na pape oczywiście wylewka 
Ściany są wilgotne, prawdopodobnie z racji na wilgoć w powietrzu , nie widac wody tylko mokry beton( prócz miejsc z przeciekami)

----------


## rojan-58

> Popieram, cena z czapki zupelnie, nie zwiazana z tym co mamy na rynku.
> Zaintereseuje sie w tygodniu tymi materialami.
> Obawiam sie jednak ze przy tylu niejasnosciach nie zaryzykuje, chociaz wyprobowac mozna. 
> *dom-zrb* zapraszam do wspolpracy odezwij sie na prv


Ja nie wymyśliłem z czapki ani z kosmosu proszę sobie sprawdzić jakie są ceny hurtowe jak kosztują w detalu,jaka jest sprzedaż tego Izomuru w polsce ,a warto się przypatrzyć,nie udawajcie że tego nie znacie bo od 1983r jest w produkcji.

----------


## rosomakx4

> No to ok, ceny "poważnych" sztywnych szlamów powinny zaczynać się od ok. 3zł netto za 1kg, czyli od ok. 10zł za materiał na m2 można mieć całkiem dobrą izolację.
> Pamiętaj jednak, że wszelkie uszczelnienia od strony negatywnej w kartach technicznych opisywane są sprytnie jako dodatkowa izolacja, zatem warto ję łączyć czy to z izolacją ciężką w przypadku posadzki czy też pionową od strony gruntu.


Zastawnawiam się jakie materały masz na myśli za 10 zł na m2 ?
czytałem o http://products.kerakoll.com/gestion...mocem_(pl).pdf
W karcie wygląda dobrze, ale jak w rzeczywistości nie mam pojęcia
Może ktoś się wypowie

----------


## dozrc

Zużycie od 3,2kg/m2 po ok 3zł netto za kg daje taki koszt materiału. Ostatnio kupowałem PCI Barraseal za niecałe 3zł/kg, nieco ponad 3zł kosztuje Schomburg Aquafin 1K. Kerrakola nie znam ale znam liczby, wspomniany Aquafin ma jeśli dobrze pamiętam odporność na 10m słupa wody, negatywnie 1,5 bara, o Kerrakolu nie wiemy jakie negatywne, bo podane 3-7 bara wydaje się być od strony naporu.

Na twoim miejscu zastosował bym dwie hydroizolacje papa lub jeśli jesteś w stanie osuszyć podłoże to coś bezszwowego z mas KMB 2K, na to docisk (5-6cm to IMO za mało na parcie wody). Na tym jastrychu dociskowym wysmarowałbym szlam cementowy łącznie ze ścianami do jakiejś wysokości. Szlamy z racji tego, że są słabo odporne na komunikację (piszę się w KT o umiarkowanym ruchu pieszym po nich) należy pokryć wylewką, płytkami lub w jakikolwiek inny sposób. Pomysł z tamponażem jest dobry, ale jeśli parcie jest duże może się nie udać (woda i tak znajdzie swoje miejsce). Jeśli mógłbyś wykopać zagłębienie gdzieś obok na zewnątrz i obniżyć lustro (pompować z zagłębienia) to miałoby to większy sens.

----------


## rosomakx4

nie mam takiego parcia żeby mieć przeciek cały czas, więc nie ma problemu z tamponażem więc te miejsca zamierzam rozkuć 
Jak pisałem pozbędę się jednego problemu, wody z dachu, a w ulewy bywało strasznie

Wracając do tematu, czy mam robić tak jak pisałem wyrównującą szlichte, 2-3 cm ? czy na to co w tej chwili mam na ziemi zapodać jakiś środek np penetrujący beton, lub szklam, na to pape i wylewka? Ile ew wywinąć tej papy na mur ?

----------


## dozrc

To co masz wyrównaj by podłoże było spójne i równe, szlamu nie wolno położyć na niewyrównane. Porób fasety/wyoblenia na stykach. Jako że chemia ma być w twoim przypadku dodatkowym uszczelnieniem to zacznij od papy, wywiniesz jej tyle ile przewidujesz mieć wylewki (nadmiar odetniesz). Wyżej nie ma sensu, bo papa nie sprawdza się jak nie jest dociśnięta.

----------


## Gregory222

Ja mając podobny problem( po deszczu przesiąkała woda przez ściane do piwnicy)  zastosowałem mieszanke cementu z hydrostopem . Malowanie od środka dwa razy na mokrą ścianę. jak narazie nie ma żadnych przecieków. nie wiem jak z dostępnąścią i ceną ale warte uwagi

----------


## rojan-58

> Ja mając podobny problem( po deszczu przesiąkała woda przez ściane do piwnicy)  zastosowałem mieszanke cementu z hydrostopem . Malowanie od środka dwa razy na mokrą ścianę. jak narazie nie ma żadnych przecieków. nie wiem jak z dostępnąścią i ceną ale warte uwagi


 To się maluje,czy nakłada.Zatrzymasz wodę,może?,ale wgłębna wilgoć będzie sobie penetrować i będzie następny problem,ogień i woda to jest ciężki temat,no ale są pewne rozwiązania

----------


## hokejgk1

A czy ktoś doradzi czym zaizolować (chodzi o masę bitumiczną), na ściany fund. z bloczków betonowych (budynek niepodpiwniczony) żeby dało się kleić XPS, czyli coś nie na bazie rozpuszczalnika, wiem że niby ICOPAL-a pod odparowniu ..., czy mazać dysperbitem od zew. a wew coś na rozpuszczalniku ???

----------


## fighter1983

botazit bm92

----------


## dozrc

Izoluj od zewnątrz i żadnym dysperbitem. Polecam do izolacji i jednocześnie klejenia XPS sprawdzony PCI Pecimor 2K. Odezwij się na priv to dam ci kontakt, gdzie sprzedają go w bardzo sympatycznej cenie.

----------


## Edyta_D

w tamtym roku we wrześniu uzywaliśmy dysperbitu na styropian od wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych jak i na zewnątrz - bloczki z izodomu. Jak do tej pory nic się nie dzieje, srodek nie odchodzi płatami od ścian...no ale zobaczymy dalej

----------


## hokejgk1

Jak to od wew. wogóle nie izolować ??? 
Umnie na głębokości około 1.5m występuje warstwa nieprzepuszczalna glin, i piasków gliniastych przy większcyh opadach, roztopach snacznie podnosi się poziom wód zaskórnych.

----------


## hokejgk1

Po za tym po cholere walczyć dorgimi środkami z wodą gruntową gdy budnek jest nie podpiwniczony ... Raczej chyba skupic się na ziolacji poziomej a górze ściany z bloczków i tam wsadzić porządne z 2 warstwy papy...

----------


## rojan-58

To się interesuj tym produktem,bo jak go nie znasz,to tak to wygląda ,że piszesz coś a nie znasz tego tematu.Chyba będe musiał z szefem muratora pogadać,dlaczego mnie tak dołujecie,a ja tylko chciałem coś przekazać.

----------


## fighter1983

> To się interesuj tym produktem,bo jak go nie znasz,to tak to wygląda ,że piszesz coś a nie znasz tego tematu.Chyba będe musiał z szefem muratora pogadać,dlaczego mnie tak dołujecie,a ja tylko chciałem coś przekazać.


 :smile:  lol....
po 1 odpisales chyba nie w tym watku znowu... przegladarka i forum to rzeczywiscie skomplikowane narzedzia  :smile: 
Po 2.. no teraz to dowaliles z tym tekstem...
po 3 - A kto Cie doluje?

----------


## fighter1983

> XYPEX CONCENTRATE - rozumię że jest to środek odporny na parcie negatywne, i używam go od wnętrza ?
> Gdzie to można kupić i w jakiej cenie?
> 
> BOTAZIT  jest do użytku zewnętrznego, a ja potrzebuję do użytku wewnętrznego


Ceny juz na mojej stronie - Produkty Xypex 
Jak juz wspominalem to nie jest izolacja powlokowa tylko wnikajaca i zamykajaca kapilary w struturze betonu, wiec nie ma znaczenia czy od wewnatrz czy od zewnatrz. A jednoczesnie nie ma potrzeby okreslania parcia wody czy to pozytywnego czy negatywnego. ale swoja droga gdzies to tam badali... 125m słupa wody... można korytarze w kopalnii uszczelniac  :smile:  

a tutaj pisal o tym Murator: 
http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/h...onu_56867.html

----------


## BFTBudowlaniec

Fundamenty powinny być dość suchę aby malować dysperbitem, jeżeli mocno lało 2 dni wcześniej tak jak piszesz to to może być przyczyną..

----------

